# Top eliquid shortlist 2014 - Tobacco SA



## Tom (23/10/14)

This will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top eliquid 2014.

Here every member will get the opportunity to name up to 3 eliquids in one posting.
*The posting can be edited until the final date (please no double post to keep this tidy!)*.

After that date the 10 most named juices will enter a poll to finally decide which one is the most liked ejuice in SA.

If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.

The final day for the shortlist will be 30.11.2014!

Go for it!


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/10/14)

Vapour Mountain - VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Vapour Mountain VM4


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

Craftvapour- the honey badger
Vapemob- tbac brew


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/14)

VM - VM4
VM - Legends Guevara


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

vapour mountain vm4


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

1. CV - RY4
2. VM - Guevara


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

The only two local Tacaccos I've had, were both stunning:

CV RY4
CV Honey Badger


----------



## pimcowboy (23/10/14)

Elevetec- Traditional


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/14)

1.Skyblue Ry4 Asian
2. 
3.


----------



## ShaneW (24/10/14)

VM - Legends Guevera
LV - LV4


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Vapour Mountain Legends Guevera
Vapour Mountain VM4


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

1) Vapour Mountain Legends Guevara


----------



## Metal Liz (30/10/14)

1. JB - Black Honey Tobacco
2. VM - VM4
3. VK - VK5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (30/10/14)

VM4 - Vapour Mountain
Black Cigar - Vape Elixir
VK5 - Vape King

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/10/14)

VM4


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/10/14)

VM4


----------



## Tom (9/11/14)

after the success of posting in the SA Fruit category.... 

@Silver made a call there and within a day there were quite a few more entries. So, I would like to quote Silver in the other threads as well, here it goes:

"*Dear forum members, if you have not done so already, please get your top 3 nominations in*
Even if you only have one juice or two to nominate - you dont need 3

There are 10 categories in total. 5 flavour profiles for Local and 5 for International
Find the relevant thread and post your nominations

You can find all the relevant threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

 *Please support this. It will be SA's first Top E-Liquid Survey!*"


----------



## free3dom (9/11/14)

SkyBlue RY4 Double
Vape King VK5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (20/11/14)

1. Vapour Mountain Legends Guevara
2. Vape Elixer Coumarin Pipe


----------



## Skobbejak (20/11/14)

Vape elixer pure tabacco 
Vape elixer black cigar
Vm4


----------

